# Speedcubing Contest



## Nelso (Jul 13, 2011)

> ==============English Translation=================
> 
> This is a new series of mine. This series is called "speedcubing contest". In this series there is, as the name suggests, to competitions. I will regularly guess every two weeks,
> make and upload a new video in which I say the winner of the last contest and announcing the new contest.
> ...


----------



## Nelso (Jul 13, 2011)

Participants videos please post a video response


----------



## David1994 (Jul 13, 2011)

What is this exactly like a speedsolving competition like fastest time wins??


----------



## Nelso (Jul 13, 2011)

David1994 said:


> What is this exactly like a speedsolving competition like fastest time wins??


 
Right.
In this case, the player with the best average


----------



## Nelso (Jul 13, 2011)

It should look like a video


----------



## Florian (Jul 23, 2011)

Will there be a new one with something more extraordenary then lame average of 5?


----------



## Nelso (Jul 31, 2011)

The first contest is over, the next video come tomorrow


----------



## Alastaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice video and these videos are enough to clear the point.


----------



## Nelso (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Florian (Aug 2, 2011)

Why don't you make your Videos in English


----------



## Florian (Aug 2, 2011)

3:10.05

2x2 5
3x3 12
4x41:02
5x51:48


----------



## Nelso (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## Nelso (Aug 8, 2011)

Florian said:


> Why don't you make your Videos in English


 
Because my English pronunciation is not good.


----------



## Nelso (Aug 15, 2011)

There are problems with YouTube, if I want to upload the video until it starts to upload to or not he is breaking the upload immediately: -. /
Will probably come tomorrow. S
Sorry.


----------



## Nelso (Sep 2, 2011)

> The third contest is over. Here are the results:
> 2.Paddy1712 1:47.75
> 1.CubeFeuer26 1:30:22
> In the fourth contest nessesary to two 3x3x3 cubes. The challenge is, it solves the 3x3x3 cube glechzeitig, but should always make only one move (you make one of the two 3x3x3s a move, then you do other things with the 3x3x3 one move and so on, until the two cubes are dissolved).
> ...


----------



## Nelso (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Florian (Sep 11, 2011)

1:58.49 for me


----------



## Florian (Sep 11, 2011)




----------

